# Judge Stripe Kit for 2005 GTO????



## YELLOGTO (Apr 18, 2008)

On page 57 of the March 2009 issue of High Performance Pontiac there is a small picture of a yellow 2005 GTO with what appears to a Judge sticker and a set of updated Judge stripes on the sides.
Does someone make this stripe kit for sale? Is the Judge sticker a reproduction of the original?
I would like to add these items to my 2005. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you very much.
Terry


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

The only "updated" stripe I've seen is offered by Dominant Motorsports. And it looks nice. :cool


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

seen some on ebay


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

not a big fan of "Judge" stripes on a car that never was a Judge. sometimes it's nice to mix a bit of nostalgia with the new stuff, but not in that situation

JMHO


----------

